# My novel has content that I can't enlarge to be readable



## stamforda1 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm reading _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_ and there are a couple of pages that I can't read on my Kindle 2. The first is near the beginning of the book, and is an image of the family tree of the Vanger family (there are a lot of characters in this book with similar names, so it would be very helpful to have this). The second image is further on, and I'm not sure what it is...I think it's supposed to be notes about the crime (this is a mystery).

What do you do if the content is too small?? Is there any way to print out a page and enlarge it?

I'm very new to Kindle....this is only the second full book I've read. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sometimes you can click on the image and enlarge it?

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

stamforda1 said:


> Is there any way to print out a page and enlarge it?


Nope.

As I recall, I got out a magnifying glass and used that. It's been a while, I don't remember how well that worked.

Mike


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sometimes you can click on the image and enlarge it?


Yes, cursor up to the image (a magnifying glass should appear when you are over it) and click to enlarge. If that's not big enough for you, you may be out of luck, though


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

You could also do the 'Click to look inside' at amazon.com.

http://www.amazon.com/Girl-Dragon-Tattoo-Vintage/dp/0307454541/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1254773989&sr=1-1

The family tree chart is displayed sideways. You'll have to turn your monitor on it's side.


----------

